# Another use for a 10G tank



## sarahbobarah (Sep 5, 2005)

Baby bird nest:


















Tito and Lucy









Baby birds are messy!










The three musketeers!


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Young birds are so ugly yet so cute at the same time.

I've seen tanks used at many different bird hatcheries (or whatever they're called). One place had a 55g filled with baby Macaws.


----------



## sarahbobarah (Sep 5, 2005)

Yeah, they look like little alien monsters when their feathers haven't come in yet! 

Wow, a 55 full of baby macaws? That's a small fortune ....


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Oh how cute! I didn't know you raised birds.
I have a couple of African Greys too, but they are in separate cages, so I'll never have any babies. 

That must be time consuming with all of the feedings. The tank is a great idea!


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

sarahbobarah said:


> Yeah, they look like little alien monsters when their feathers haven't come in yet!
> 
> Wow, a 55 full of baby macaws? That's a small fortune ....


It was at a place that kept many, many parrots. Parrot Mountain in TN to be exact. They have at least 30 adult Macaws.

I didn't know you had African Greys Jan. Fun little guys aren't they?


----------



## Angie (Dec 4, 2005)

I have a pair of blue quakers. No babies yet but very hopefully that Ill have some next summer. I also use a 10g for weaning out.
I have several pet parrots too. A Timnah African Grey(7yrs old), a Red lored Amazon(24 years old rescue), and a green quaker(13 year old rescue).


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Adorable!..._Are they Conures?_

I use to have a cockatiel named Beep.


----------



## sarahbobarah (Sep 5, 2005)

Yup! Sun Conures. 

They grow up so dang fast!


----------

